# adsl via W-lan, win2000, routing, IP Forwarding?



## stoked_ (17. Oktober 2004)

mein problem ist folgendes:

mein hauptrechner (Win2000 PC) ist via PCI W-Lan Card mit einem W-Lan Router (Routeraufgaben: DHCP, DNS, PPPoE, 128bit WEP) verbunden und nutzt so das internet und netzwerk.
ich möchte nun mein netzwerk mit dem intrenet verbinden. mein rechner hat eine zweite netzwerkkarte (3Com).
nun habe ich meinen rechner mit der 3COM karte via kabel an mein switch gehängt wo auch die geräte meines netzwerks drann hängen. nun habe ich versucht heraus zu finden wie ich win2000 dazu bewegen kann ein routing oder IP Forwarding zu machen.

kann mir da jemand einen tip geben oder helfen?


ahoi stoked


----------



## Sinac (18. Oktober 2004)

Einfach beide Netzwerkverbindungen markieren, rechte Maustaste "überbrücken"


----------

